# Affordable Mobile Base



## dfdye

I have a Craftsman version of this base that came with my contractor saw (had it for several years now) and mine has worked pretty well. The Wood River version appears to be better quality than my Craftsman (same basic design, but but the Wood River appears to be constructed from better materials), so for $60, I would definitely agree this base is worth the price. I wouldn't use it for anything too big, but for a contractor saw or something similarly sized, it should be fine.


----------



## a1Jim

Thanks for the review


----------



## mikedrums

That's on sale at my local Sears for under 40 bucks… not the Craftsman, but the original Port-A-Mate.
Still not cheap enough to keep my from making my own, but a good deal, nonetheless.


----------



## JohnGray

I have one of these under my router table and one under my band saw and I love them.


----------



## SwedishIron

FYI.. This mobile base is going on sale at Woodcraft for $39.99 until 24-Dec 2010. I'm going to pick one up for my new Rikon BS..


----------



## Blackie_

Hey Johnny

Nice shop you have, yours and mine are similar, 12×16 with an added closet on the outside for dust collection and compressor, I'm about to receive a 14" bandsaw and am in the process of making room. I'm going to move my router table and include it with my table saw and have already (not yet shown in my photos) have all of my bench top machines centralized on shelf rack instead of strolled out through the shop, I just pick off the machine I want to use and place it on a work surface by doing that, it gave me more foot print. Also going to make an out-feed / worktable using the plans from wood magazine called the Tablesaw Workbench.

As for as a mobile base goes since I am getting the grizz it comes with just a 4 legged stand, I'm going to build a wooden base cabinet and put some locking wheels also thinking of making some sort of threaded rubber pad stabilizers, mounting them to the sides with a knob and just twist them do to hold the stand steady that or just kick wedges under the wheels.

Again thumbs up on your shop.

Randy


----------

